
Mini.css – Minimal, responsive, style-agnostic CSS framework - reptilor
https://github.com/Chalarangelo/mini.css
======
sctb
We've banned the sockpuppet voters and commenters in this thread.

------
knipferrc
Absolutely loving this project. I'd recommend it to anyone who hasn't tried it
yet.

~~~
rechol
I recently read an article about it on Medium[0] and started using it and I
like it so far.

[0][https://hackernoon.com/5-reasons-to-try-out-mini-
css-62ddb47...](https://hackernoon.com/5-reasons-to-try-out-mini-
css-62ddb47b9370)

------
chalarangelo
I'm the developer of mini.css. Thank you very much for sharing it on HN!

~~~
trovald
And thanks to you for creating this!

------
wefaguy
You should also check Picnic CSS if you like micro frameworks!

~~~
metterdom
I've used Picnic before and I love it. I hope mini is as promising as it
looks!

~~~
herolordman
Having tried both, I prefer mini but just by a little.

------
remingremi
I really like the new mobile navigation of the website.

~~~
wefaguy
I didn't notice until I saw you comment. It's pretty minimal, but works fine.

